# F30 LCI Screen upgrade help required



## rruunneerr (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have just tried to install the larger 8.8" screen in my F30 LCI and not been successful, please see below detail of the specs and issue. I would really appreciate anyone's support in trying to understand why this won't work for me.

F30 LCI M-Sport (Build date 10/15)

HU-ENTRYNAV on 6.5" (606) screen to be replaced with an 8.8" pre LCI screen L7 CID High (Part No. 9292248), purchased on eBay from Moldova

I managed to remove the trim and vents no problem and then proceeded to remove the two T20 screws that hold the 6.5" screen in place, they very tight but they were removed with no damage. I proceed to lift the screen out the slots the where the lugs sit through. The next bit was tricky to remove the screen connector cable as this was made difficult because there was not much slack in the cable and I didn't want to risk pulling the connection to the HU. Also, the connection to the back of the screen is very tight which required pulling the connector as well as at the same time holding in the release tab, anyhow I manged to free the screen.

I then proceeded to install the 8.8 screen by first fitting the cable to the connector on the middle back part of the screen, which is in a different position to the 6.5" screen. Anyway, the connector was pushed in tight and the screen lowered into the slots by pushing back slightly. At this point, all is good in terms of the fitting.

I then turned on the ignition, the screen remained blank (no life) but assumed that was because it will need coding. So I fired up my laptop and loaded E-sys and proceeded to code the following:

However at first when I tried to right click on HU_ENTRYNAV cafd file to Read, it wouldn't expand out instead gave an error. After a couple of tries I manged to get it to expand out to show all the functions? At this point I proceeded to make the following changes:

HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > DISPLAY_SIZE_RESOLUTION = 8.8_1280x480
HU_NBT > 3001 EXBOX > DISPLAY_VARIANTE = breites_display

I found the entries under HU-ENTRYNAV (as I don't have HU_NBT) and made the changes as shown above. I then saved the changes and FDL Coded to car for which I got the following error message.

HU_ENTRYNAV [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00000ded-003_015_007 Finished

So I tried again, same outcome. I then closed the connection and the 8.8" screen was still blank (no life). Restarted the car a couple of times, held down the volume button but still not working. I then decided to refit the original 6.5" screen and connected the cable, then screen kept coming on and then off. I continued to screw it back into place and replace the trim. At this point the screen was blank. So I decided to check the lines of code I had changed had in fact been changed despite the errors. So I hooked my laptop back up and check the EU-ENTRYNAV caid and yes the values had changed from my previous coding. I proceeded to change them back to the 6.5" settings and the screen came to life.

I'm now stuck with my 6.5" screen which is working as it should and left with a 8.8" which won't work.

The question is what have I done wrong?

The things I thought off:

1)	Loose connection to the head unit caused by pulling on the lead to free up enough slack to remove from the screen. Considering the 6.5" screen is now working I doubt this to be case plus if its anything like the connection to the screen I would take some removing, can anyone confirm this point?
2)	Have made/missed a coding point?
3)	Is the screen is not compatible with my car due to a voltage change?
4)	Or the screen is not working?

Please can anyone help try to sort this mess out and advise anything to help either get the larger screen fitted or confirm it's the screen that is not working?

Any support will be very much appreciated.

Thanks, in advance.

Kev


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

If the screen does not show "NO SIGNAL" in red letters upon power up then most probably the CID is shot.


----------



## rruunneerr (Jul 8, 2017)

Technic said:


> If the screen does not show "NO SIGNAL" in red letters upon power up then most probably the CID is shot.


Just a quick update to say the 8.8" screen is now working, thanks.

I was able to resolve the issue by coding first the screen res to 10.25 and then did another code for the Screen_Variante (split screen) after connecting the new screen which coded correctly.

So for me the issue was doing both changes at the same time and then FDL coding to the car.

Thanks again for the help on here.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rruunneerr said:


> Just a quick update to say the 8.8" screen is now working, thanks.
> 
> I was able to resolve the issue by coding first the screen res to 10.25 and then did another code for the Screen_Variante (split screen) after connecting the new screen which coded correctly.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rruunneerr said:


> Just a quick update to say the 8.8" screen is now working, thanks.
> 
> I was able to resolve the issue by coding first the screen res to 10.25 and then did another code for the Screen_Variante (split screen) after connecting the new screen which coded correctly.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## myszano1 (Nov 3, 2015)

rruunneerr said:


> Just a quick update to say the 8.8" screen is now working, thanks.
> 
> I was able to resolve the issue by coding first the screen res to 10.25 and then did another code for the Screen_Variante (split screen) after connecting the new screen which coded correctly.
> 
> ...


I got the same issue, but nothing helps?

2017 f30 , screen 8.8 compatible with the car, I have checked on RealOEM , screen 65506822626

I have changed this two values, one by one , and two in same time, but still unsuccesfull, nNO SIGNAL.

Please for any advice. shawnsheridan or rruunneerr or anyone who can help

Thanks


----------



## MaxVocalz (Jan 23, 2021)

rruunneerr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just tried to install the larger 8.8" screen in my F30 LCI and not been successful, please see below detail of the specs and issue. I would really appreciate anyone's support in trying to understand why this won't work for me.
> 
> ...


hi and I am brand new to forum....just bought a 2018 F30 330i Sport that does not have nav...has the connected drive and blue tooth with 6.5" screen. I have been searching all over for a direct answer to the question: If I buy a 8.8 off a totaled 2018 330i can I use it in place of 6.5? Is it just swap out and code or not compatible at all? Thanks for any help..


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

MaxVocalz said:


> hi and I am brand new to forum....just bought a 2018 F30 330i Sport that does not have nav...has the connected drive and blue tooth with 6.5" screen. I have been searching all over for a direct answer to the question: If I buy a 8.8 off a totaled 2018 330i can I use it in place of 6.5? Is it just swap out and code or not compatible at all? Thanks for any help..


This worked on my 2018 with entrynav2

HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_DISPLAY_RES = 1280_480 (default 800_480)
HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_DISPLAY_SIZE = 8_8 (default 6_5)
HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_TOUCH = aktiv (default nicht_aktiv)
HU_NBT_EVO > TOUCH_COMMAND 3008 > CID_HMI_TOUCH = aktiv (default nicht_aktiv)
HU_NBT_EVO > EXBOX 3001 > DISPLAY_VARIANTE = breites_display (default schmales_display)

This also enables the touch functionality .


----------



## MaxVocalz (Jan 23, 2021)

weebyx said:


> This worked on my 2018 with entrynav2
> 
> HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_DISPLAY_RES = 1280_480 (default 800_480)
> HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_DISPLAY_SIZE = 8_8 (default 6_5)
> ...


Heck Yea! Now my touchscreen works also!!! Great, Great tip!!!


----------



## MaxVocalz (Jan 23, 2021)

so...I now have an 8.8 OEM screen with touch, mirror lights on in reverse, rear drls (just the inside ones, your choice) brighter halos, cornering lights, folding mirrors with remote or handle press, no warning at start up on screen, more but I can't remember...just been having so much fun with it!!! Veepeak + Bimmercode = Happy As Can Be!!!


----------



## MaxVocalz (Jan 23, 2021)

MaxVocalz said:


> Heck Yea! Now my touchscreen works also!!! Great, Great tip!!!


did you figure out what makes touchscreen work while driving?


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

MaxVocalz said:


> did you figure out what makes touchscreen work while driving?


 If you ask me, then it always has worked while driving in my car, both with EntryNav2, and also with my upgraded NBT EVO


----------



## atak2905 (9 mo ago)

weebyx said:


> This worked on my 2018 with entrynav2
> 
> HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_DISPLAY_RES = 1280_480 (default 800_480)
> HU_NBT_EVO > DISPLAY_PIP_CONFIG 3005 > CID_DISPLAY_SIZE = 8_8 (default 6_5)
> ...


Hej weebyx har du mulighed for at hjælpe mig med en skærm udskiftning og kodning! Mvh atak


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

atak2905 said:


> Hej weebyx har du mulighed for at hjælpe mig med en skærm udskiftning og kodning! Mvh atak


Sorry, I dont have any coding software that works at the moment, but in this thread there is information on what to code.


----------



## atak2905 (9 mo ago)

weebyx said:


> Sorry, I dont have any coding software that works at the moment, but in this thread there is information on what to code.


Hi again. Thanks for quick answer. Jeg er komplet idiot til biler så det tør jeg ikke rode mig ud i. Ender med at jeg nulstiller alt på bilen.


----------

